# Recommendations for Stomanek :)



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Many times I have been sent on a wild goose chase by people on this board urging me to listen to Clementi sonata, Salieri or whatever - the only good recommendation out of dozens was Michael Haydn's requiem The rest just wasn't worth the time spent listening. In fact when I listen to what the majority of composers in those days were like it seems an even greater miracle that we had, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven (etc). They truly are just a few rare species of flowers in a vast field of dandelions.


I thought it would be nice to start a thread showing Stomanek the "best of" selection of works by minor composers. We don't want dear old Stomanek to miss out on glorious works by Zelenka and Kraus and Biber and CPE Bach etc. do we? I'll start off with the first movement of this Symphony in C minor by Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792) which has the most magical slow introduction I've ever heard in a classical symphony. It was dedicated to King Gustav III of Sweden and I'm sure he would have found it magical also, I hope it's fit for good King Stomanek too and isn't just a dandelion like Salieri. :lol:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Hummel - Trumpet Concerto. Not quite a major Composer but close imo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm kinda diggin' that vast field of dandelions, myself....


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Giuliani's _Grand Overture_ for guitar. Glorious music, probably better than a fair bit of music by Schubert.






I think we should wait until Stomanek catches up now.


----------

